# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  back sore after chest workout

## D9S0M

hey guys just wanted to know if im the only one who has gotten a sore back after a heavy chest workout???  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## lcpl kill

if its your lower back it could be from arching it while trying to do heavy weight.

----------


## D9S0M

nah,its my upper back,i was doin heavy incline presses

----------


## D9S0M

with dumbells my bad

----------


## D9S0M

:1confused:

----------


## needmorestrength

Sometimes I find I pull on the lower lat.. Its important to remember to keep your shoulder blades back as much as possible

----------


## lcpl kill

dito

----------


## D9S0M

yea i feel it in the middle back area...this is the 2nd week in a row it has happened....maybe im straining my back tryin to go so heavy??

----------


## Papi93

With your pecs being the prime movers, they might be strong enough to handle to the load but the stabilizers (upper back) might not be. Try to not let the pecs get too strong for the upper back. Place upper back earlier in the week, before chest, if you need to. Concentrate on keeping the upper back muscles strong with exercises such as t-bar rows, bent-over laterals, etc. and it should subside. Having a strong upper back will allow you press more weight in the long run. Good luck!

----------


## D9S0M

well guys it happened again i dunno wat i am doin wrong...my lats are sore as hell its like i did back the day b4...

----------


## chest6

hey man..it happened to me last chest day. Its either squeezing my shoulder blades together on bench or from getting the dumbells up to starting position from on top of my knees. But my lats were sore last time

----------


## D9S0M

yea man this happens to me pretty much every workout....wat can i do to prevent this cuz i wanted to work back the next day but couldnt

----------


## D9S0M

anyone else?

----------


## MASTER

do u do dips? coz ive onli just added them in and since then ive tended to have mild soreness in my back, duno y tho.

----------


## D9S0M

yea i do dips

----------


## ward065

> do u do dips? coz ive onli just added them in and since then ive tended to have mild soreness in my back, duno y tho.


dips are like squats for upper body...you will work your chest, shoulders, triceps and lats.

----------


## Papi93

Are you using a powerlifting arch when you do your chest pressing movements? This brings the lats into the movement more and allows you to handle more weight. This is one of the reasons their favored by powerlifters. If you want to take the soreness out of the lats; try reducing the arch in the lower back.

----------


## chest6

> Are you using a powerlifting arch when you do your chest pressing movements. This brings the lats into the movement more and allows you to handle more weight. This is one of the reasons their favored by powerlifters. If you want to take the soreness out of the lats; try reducing the arch in the lower back.


yup thats what I do...

----------


## Papi93

Decline bench can be the worst for possible soreness in the lats. It puts your body in mechanical advantage, where the lats can assist the pecs in performing the movement. If you have the neuromuscular coordination for the lift, you will notice that you are stronger on it than the bench press.

----------


## D9S0M

nope i dun arch @ all...

----------


## Papi93

Maybe your pecs are weak and the lats take over to assist them in the chest pressing? Do you have a solid chest workout?

----------


## D9S0M

i think so...
3-4 sets of each 6-8 rep range..

HEAVY db incline press
HEAVY db flat bench
dips(bodyweight)
2 sets of db incline flys

----------


## He-man

On the eccentric part of the lift some of the load is placed on your upper back.Ever heard people saying that if you wnt a bigger bench do lots of rows.It's very normal to have a sore back after bench day.

----------

